# Something new...



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Recently I tried the new Pantene shampoo and conditioner Ice Shine on Cosy. Cosy has a rather dry and cottony coat although it is straight and thick. Let me tell you, after bathing her in this product and using the conditioner her hair is so silky! It has no heavy perfume smell to it. Just a gentle clean fragrance.



Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa, thanks so much for the info. I'm going to give it a try on Catcher.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I use Pantene on Baxter and it is time to buy some more. Can't wait to run out and get the Ice Shine and give it a try.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I bought it after Melanie recommended it to me. Her Wookie's coat was just so pretty! I just bathed Coco this morning, and it is amazing how great she looks! I love it, plus, it is something I can find in the grocery store.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bonnie has always told me to use Pantene Silk n Shine, but it was so full of perfume it made Cosy itch and it didn't do for her coat what this Ice Shine does. I love it! No itching either!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

No I haven't tried it, but I'm going to Target today and will pick some up. I really like the "Light Spray" conditioner and use it all the time. I also use Pantene for myself so I will probably really like it. Thanks!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I was using Pantene smooth and sleek until I started using the Buddy Systems products. I would love to go back to a more readily available product though. What color bottle does it come in? Is it the new silver one?


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thanks for the recommendation!!!























I have seen the ads on TV and of course My Boyz came to mind!!! Never mind my rat's nest!! hahahaha







*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The shampoo is in a clear bottle but trimmed with sort of a turquoise and silver colors. The conditioner is in the usual white upside down bottle with the same silver and turquoise trim. It comes in two sizes. I bought the small sizes to try.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I will have to give it a try on Kelsie! She kinda has the same type of hair. 

Any recommendations for thin, greasy at times hair? Kodie has hair like that...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I will have to give it a try on Kelsie! She kinda has the same type of hair.
> 
> Any recommendations for thin, greasy at times hair? Kodie has hair like that...[/B]


 

Stacy, have you tried Pantene's Smooth n Sleek on Kodie? I know it doesn't sound like it will work but Toy can be greasy too and this does help.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Brit!







I am stocking up on Sprout things and I'll have to try this shampoo. Unless there is some sort of special baby shampoo that I need to use while he's still a baby!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the tip!

I have been using Matrix Sleek look Conditioner on Wilson and it has made a world of difference on his dry, somewhat curly hair. He is now easy to comb, and added bonus I use it on my hair too!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Recently I tried the new Pantene shampoo and conditioner Ice Shine on Cosy. Cosy has a rather dry and cottony coat although it is straight and thick. Let me tell you, after bathing her in this product and using the conditioner her hair is so silky! It has no heavy perfume smell to it. Just a gentle clean fragrance.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else tried it?[/B]


I'm just wondering--is it safe to use people stuff on pooches? 

I have some puppy shampoo that I'll use until it's gone and then there's a specialty pet shop a town over that sells all organic stuff and they sell a good oatmeal shampoo & conditioner that I'll probably get next. Oatmeal is a great mositurizer and great for the skin. Me and my skin kids have sensitve skin and we use soap/lotion with oatmeal.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I've tried just regular Pantene in the past and it made her itch so bad. I might give this one a try though. The good thing about Pantene is that if it doesn't work out for her I can always use it myself.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

camfan, I have found that unless the product is specifically for a Maltese the shampoos and conditioners for dogs just don't work right on Wilson. I think because they have hair and not fur, they need a product for hair. It took some trial and error to find products that don't irritate Wilson's skin. For shampoo I use Botanical Dog's skin therapy because Wilson has dry skin and tends to itch from various allergies, but I always use a human conditioner and human leave in conditioner for daily grooming on him. 

To test the product I put it directly on his skin (usually on his belly where the hair is shaved), if it's shampoo I leave it for 10 minutes and then rinse it off. I do that a couple of times, and if he doesn't scratch it and doesn't get red, then I will use it all over him.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Recently I tried the new Pantene shampoo and conditioner Ice Shine on Cosy. Cosy has a rather dry and cottony coat although it is straight and thick. Let me tell you, after bathing her in this product and using the conditioner her hair is so silky! It has no heavy perfume smell to it. Just a gentle clean fragrance.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else tried it?[/B]


 <span style="font-family:Comic">*Dear Brit,

So glad you like it. I started using it on Wookie about 2 months ago and it really does a nice job. I told Mary Ann about it when she told me she loved Wookie's hair. His hair really is easy to care for MOST times.







YEAH.

enJOY!
Melanie
*</span>


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> camfan, I have found that unless the product is specifically for a Maltese the shampoos and conditioners for dogs just don't work right on Wilson. I think because they have hair and not fur, they need a product for hair. It took some trial and error to find products that don't irritate Wilson's skin. For shampoo I use Botanical Dog's skin therapy because Wilson has dry skin and tends to itch from various allergies, but I always use a human conditioner and human leave in conditioner for daily grooming on him.
> 
> To test the product I put it directly on his skin (usually on his belly where the hair is shaved), if it's shampoo I leave it for 10 minutes and then rinse it off. I do that a couple of times, and if he doesn't scratch it and doesn't get red, then I will use it all over him.[/B]


Ah ha--that makes sense about hair and not fur.

I'm a label reader and sort of a health nut and really like to use all natural stuff when I can on MYSELF, that is. Me and the skin kids (and hubby too) all have very sensitive skin and scalps--I just had to take one of my girls to the dermatologist last week and now this week the other kid broke out on her thighs w/ a dermatitis of some sort. And all the while I use the purest, most gentle cleansers I possibly can. It's crazy--our skin is so sensitive it changes with the temperatures, level of humidity, etc, etc. so yeah, I know I'm rambling, but I'm accustomed to reading labels and only using really pure stuff. I'm also allergic to fragrance so I imagine if I used anything perfumy on Ollie, it may not bother him, but it would probably bother me.









Even if the fur baby isn't getting any skin reactions, what if he licks the stuff off? I don't know, I just worry about these things. I know I'm paranoid







(lol)

P.S. Thanks for the link to the botanicals--that's something I'd be interested in looking in to....


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I bought it after Melanie recommended it to me. Her Wookie's coat was just so pretty! I just bathed Coco this morning, and it is amazing how great she looks! I love it, plus, it is something I can find in the grocery store.[/B]


 <span style="font-family:Comic">Dear Mary Ann,

OHHH I am so glad you like it. Seeeeee told ya Coco has great hair. She really does. I love her.









enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

camfan, Botanical Dog is awesome, I am sure you would really like their products. They have wonderful customer service, so if you are worried about a product bothering you, give them a call and they will be able to answer your questions. 

From what you have said I would be more worried about the human products bothering you and your kids than the pup! 

Good luck!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

i don;t understand a lot about chemistry but did you notice that the ingredients on people and dog shampoo are pretty similar???
very few different ingredients.


Anyways.. I wanted to post this for a while... 
I've been using Pantene on Mac for a while now. maybe right after his cut... or a little before.
He never had a mat again. 
he has a very cottony dry hair specially close to his butt... and after pantene!!! it was all very silky soft and the best of all FREE OF MATS!!!

last week we tried the mobile groomer... he used a conditioner on mac and another thing... supposed to make the hair even nicer and smoother. I forgot the name.

mac did look great, but his hair was kind dry to the touch...
and... as the days went by... a litt knot here, a little mat there... Oh I missed the pantene.
LOL

I could only wash mac yesterday (because of the frontline couldn't wash him for 3 days after)
and he is back to be silky and mat free.

love pantene


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Camfam, you might be interested in the Absolutely Natural line of products. Their shampoo is wonderful!

http://www.absolutelynatural.com/


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=300803
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie. I am not sure I know good hair from bad hair, but Wookie looked so white next to Coco. I thought Coco was white until I saw him.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've always read that a dog's skin PH is more acid than a human's, that human shampoos and soaps are too alkaline and will irritate a dog's skin. I have used my Pantene "Clean and Classic" on Frosty a few times, but not on a regular basis. After reading here how many of you are doing it, maybe I'll try it when we run out of his. I wouldn't use it around his face however. I will always use a tearless baby or dog shampoo for his face.



Frosty gets oily really easy so I've not been using conditioner. Any suggestions for fine hair that gets oily?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Frosty gets oily really easy so I've not been using conditioner. Any suggestions for fine hair that gets oily?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if it'll work but usually volumizing or shampoo for fine hair will work well for oily hair.

Also my groomer told me that any shampoo that you can use on humans is safe for dogs as well.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok I'm just curious if anyone else has heard this about Pantene. My hair stylist said not to use Pantene (on me anyway), because it has wax in it which will build up on the hairshaft. So if it does this to human hair, won't it do it on our Malt's hair? Or am I just a gullible consumer who will obediently continue to buy the expensive salon products?









I received the Tropiclean SpaLavish Shampoo, Conditioner, and Facial Scrub 2 weeks ago. I got the moisterizing formulas since Zoe's coat seems more cottony and I bathe her once a week. So far I LOVE it. It has made her hair silkier, shiner, and less cottony. I could see a difference after the 1st shampoo. The 2nd part of my test on whether I like a shampoo or not comes in a week when it's time for another bath. Zoe's coat still looked good, not dingy or stringy/clumpy (not sure what word best describes the look). The 3rd part of my test will be in the next month or so, to see if her coat is starting to look not as white. So I can't say for sure yet if this will be my main product I use on her. But I do absolutely love the fragrance! Not overpowering, just a subtle fresh smell. I even had people who held her ask what I used on her because they loved the smell! I want to check out the colognes since the fragrance doesn't last all week. So far no local stores are carrying it so I have to order on line. Anyone smelled the colognes yet?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think wax would make the hair shiney and silky, so I'm not sure your hair stylist is right there.

I think most shampoos have build up after awhile and you need to use a clarifying shampoo to shed

any of that build up.



[

Even if the fur baby isn't getting any skin reactions, what if he licks the stuff off? I don't know, I just worry about these things. I know I'm paranoid







(lol)

P.S. Thanks for the link to the botanicals--that's something I'd be interested in looking in to.... [/QUOTE] 





If you're speaking of the test on the tummy, it's only on for 10 minutes which you would hold the dog so they wouldn't rub or lick it off.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I started using Pantene Ice Shine on my Malt, once a week, about 3 months ago and I like it very much - no residue or build-up that I can tell but, if it does, I can always use a paint stripper (sorry clarifying lotion). I went searching for the leave in conditioner talked about here but no luck. However, I did come across something in the Smooth and Sleek range called "frizz controlling straightening balm". It's a bit like CC Silk Spirits but cheaper. Just a tiny bit goes a very long way - knots, mats and curlies are a thing of the past







and it has the added advantage of leaving my hands very smooth too







It says "new" on the packaging but maybe that's new to the UK and you gels have been using it for ages.


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you Melanie,
Deja has a similiar dry and somewhat cottony coat. I will get some today on my way home from work. Can't wait to try.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, I use the product on Kallie and Toby......leaves them both soft, shiney and smelling soooooo good!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks for the heads up, will have to try that one, not sure if we have it here yet, being ten years behind and all but i'll check when i'm in town next.

pantene is the best iv'e used on mishkin, he's silky, soft, white and i hardly ever see any mats or knots so i'm sticking with it, plus he smells great and i can use it too lol


felicity


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=300840
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i havent tried it... but I will def try.. what do you use for a conditioner?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I just tried the shampoo and conditioner tonight on all three. I swear they all look whiter and Sweetpea who has a thick cotton and dry coat now feels so soft and her coat looks in better condition.


----------

